

The Hierarchy of Innovation - warlock999
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2012/05/the_hierarchy_o.php

======
wfrick
I file this one under Wrong But Interesting. There's still a ton we need to do
in terms of innovation for prosperity, notably in medicine and energy. And I
think we're in the early stages of seeing total disruption of social
organization (open source software model of p2p production applied elsewhere).
But still an interesting piece and useful thinking exercise.

